# ما هو عنصر الهيدروجين



## fagrelsabah (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

*الهيدروجين أحد أهم العناصر الكيميائية، ويتميز بأنه عديم الطعم واللون والرائحة. ويرمز للهيدروجين بالحرف (h).

تعتبر ذرة الهيدروجين أخف وأبسط ذرة معروفة، حيث إنها تتكون من بروتون واحد فقط (يحمل شحنة موجبة) وإلكترون واحد (يحمل شحنة سالبة). عدده الذري (1)، ووزنه الذري (1,0079).

اشتُق اصطلاح الهيدروجين من كلمتين إغريقيتين تعنيان: مُكّوِن الماء، حيث يحتوي جزيء الماء على ذرتين من الهيدروجين وذرة واحدة من الأكسجين.


وجوده. يعتبر الهيدروجين العنصر التاسع من حيث وفرته في القشرة الأرضية، حيث يُكوّن تقريبا 1% من القشرة. ويوجد معظم الهيدروجين متحداً مع العناصر الأخرى، ولكن وجود عديد من تجمعات الهيدروجين الحر كان سببًا في حدوث انفجارات عنيفة في مناجم الفحم تحت سطح الأرض. وتتركب معظم أجزاء الشمس والعديد من النجوم من الهيدروجين.

ويتحد الهيدروجين مع العناصر الكيميائية الأخرى في خلايا النباتات والحيوانات بمثل ما هو في الماء. وتتركب الهيدروكربونات، التي تعد واحدة من أهم أنواع المركبات، من الهيدروجين والكربون. فالنفط والغاز الطبيعي على سبيل المثال، يتكونان من خليط متنوع من الهيدروكربونات. كما تحتوي الأحماض الشائعة، والعديد من القلويات وكذلك العديد من المركبات الأخرى على الهيدروجين.


خواصه. اكتشف العالم الإنجليزي، هنري كافندش، خواص الهيدروجين، ومَيزه عنصرًا عام 1766م. ويمكن تكثيف الهيدروجين إلى سائل يغلي عند درجة حرارة - 257,87°م ويتجمد عند درجة حرارة -259,14°م.

ويعد غاز الهيدروجين خفيفاً جداً حيث إن حجمه يمثل واحداً من أربعة عشر جزءاً من وزن حجم مكافئ من الهواء عند درجة حرارة 20°م، وتبلغ كثافته 0,00008375جم/سم§. وهو شحيح الذوبان في الماء، ولايساعد على الحياة، لكنه غير سام.

وللهيدروجين، مثله مثل العديد من العناصر، أكثر من نظير. والنظائر هي ذرات العنصر نفسه لكنها تمتلك أعداداً مختلفة من النيوترونات المتعادلة كهربائيًا في النواة. وللهيدروجين ثلاثة نظائر؛ يحتوي نظير الهيدروجين الأكثر شيوعًا، أي البروتيوم، على بروتون واحد في النواة. وقد اكتشف الكيميائي الأمريكي، هيرالد أوري، عام 1932م، النظير الثاني المسمى الديوتريوم أو الهيدروجين الثقيل، وقد مُنح لهذا الاكتشاف جائزة نوبل لعام 1934م. تتكون نواة الديوتريوم من بروتون واحد ونيوترون واحد. وتكوِّن ذرات الديوتريوم حدا أقصى يقدر بجزء من 4,000 إلى 6,000 جزء من الهيدروجين العادي. وفي عام 1934م اكتشف العلماء النظير الثالث للهيدروجين، وهو التريتيوم، وتحتوي نواته على بروتون ونيوترونين، ويمتلك خاصية إشعاعية. وقد استخدم في القنبلة الهيدروجينية. 


تحضير الهيدروجين. يمكن إنتاج الهيدروجين معمليًا بالتحليل الكهربائي للماء. انظر :التحليل الكهربائي. وعند استخدام التحليل الكهربائي، يقوم التيار الكهربائي بتحليل الماء إلى عنصريه، غازي الهيدروجين والأكسجين.

تُنتج كميات كبيرة من الهيدروجين تجارياً بوصفه منتجًا ثانويًا عند تصنيع الصودا الكاوية باستخدام التحليل الكهربائي للماء المالح، ولكن معظم الهيدروجين ينتج تجارياً بتمرير بخار الماء على فحم ساخن أو حديد أو بتفاعل البخار مع الغاز الطبيعي في وجود عامل حفّاز. 

يتفاعل الصوديوم والعديد من الفلزات النشطة مباشرة مع الماء مطلقة الهيدروجين من الماء حتى عند درجة حرارة الغرفة. وتحرر الفلزات الأقل نشاطاً، مثل المغنسيوم، الهيدروجين من البخار. انظر : السلسلة الدافعة الكهربائية. ويتفاعل الخارصين والعديد من الفلزات الأخرى مع الأحماض بصورة أفضل من تفاعلها مع الماء، وتُستخدم هذه الفلزات في بعض الأحيان لتحل محل هيدروجين المحاليل الحمضية في الماء.


مركبات الهيدروجين. يتحد الهيدروجين مباشرة مع العديد من الفلزات النشطة، ولكن تُصنع معظم مركبات الهيدروجين بطرق غير مباشرة. وتنطلق كمية كبيرة من الحرارة نسبياً عند اتحاد ذرتين من الهيدروجين لتكوين جزيء منه. وقدرة الهيدروجين على الاشتعال مكنته من أن يكون مفيداً في إنتاج العديد من المركبات. فعلى سبيل المثال، ينفجر خليط من الهيدروجين والأكسجين بعنف عند اشعاله بشرارة. ويشتعل الهيدروجين بلهب حار منتجاً الماء في وجود هواء أو أكسجين. ويشتعل الكلور في وجود الهيدروجين مكوناً غاز كلوريد الهيدروجين عديم اللون Hcl. كما يعرف محلول كلوريد الهيدروجين في الماء بحمض الهيدروكلوريك.

تُصنع كميات كبيرة من غاز النشادر Nh3 بعملية هابر باتحاد الهيدروجين والنيتروجين. وتحُضّر بقية مركبات الهيدروجين بطرق غير مباشرة من ضمنها مركبات فوق أكسيد الهيدروجين (h2o2) وحمض الخل (ch3cooh) والكحول الأثيلي (c2h5oh). ويتحد الهيدروجين مباشرة مع العديد من المركبات تحت ظروف مناسبة. فيتحد الهيدروجين مع أول أكسيد الكربون (co) بطريقة باترت مكوناً الميثانول أو كحول الخشب (ch3oh). ويتحد أيضا مع الدهون السائلة مكوناً شحوماً صلبة. وتدعى هذه الطريقة بالهدرجة،وتستخدم لتحويل الزيوت النباتية إلى سمن شبه صلب يستخدم في الطهي. 


استخداماته. يوجد للعديد من مركبات الهيدروجين، مثل غاز النشادر والكحول الأثيلي وفوق أكسيد الهيدروجين، استخدامات صناعية كثيرة. ويستخدم الهيدروجين بشكل موسع لاستخلاص الفلزات من مركباتها لكونه عاملاً مختزلاً جيداً. بمعنى آخر يقوم الهيدروجين بانتزاع الأكسجين والعناصر اللافلزية الأخرى من المركبات الفلزية تاركاً الفلز نقياً. فيمكن على سبيل المثال، تكوين فلز التنجستن النقي بتمرير تيار من الهيدروجين فوق ثالث أكسيد التنجستن المسخن، فينتزع الهيدروجين الأكسجين ويتحد معه مكوناً الماء. وبتمرير الهيدروجين بالطريقة نفسها فوق بعض الكلوريدات الفلزية الساخنة، ينتج الفلز الحر، وكلوريد الهيدروجين. وينتج الماء والحديد عند تسخين صدأ الحديد، أو أكسيد الحديديك مع الهيدروجين. كذلك فإن كثافة الهيدروجين المنخفضة جعلته مادة مفيدة لملء البالونات.

ومقدرة الهيدروجين على إنتاج حرارة عند اتحاده مع الأكسجين، جعلته وقوداً جيداً. وقد طور العلماء في بعض الدول مثل كندا، واليابان، والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، والاتحاد السوفييتي (سابقًا) طرقًا لاستخدام الهيدروجين مصدرًا للطاقة، وماتزال الأبحاث في هذا المجال جارية. فالوقود الهيدروجيني على سبيل المثال، يوفر الطاقة للمحرك الرئيسي في نظام العربة المدارية للمكوك الفضائي للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. وتستخدم إحدى وحدات الطاقة، الوقود الهيدروجيني لإنتاج الكهرباء في مدينة نيويورك. وقد صمم المهندسون سيارات تجريبية تسير بالوقود الهيدروجيني. وعند تفاعل الفحم مع الهيدروجين كيميائياً يمكن تكوين البترول، أو زيت الوقود، أو الغاز الطبيعي المصنّع.*


----------



## ALAAMOH (7 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## hussien95 (9 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات


----------

